# Needing a budget fish finder, GPS combo (Under $400)



## Bugout1 (Jul 5, 2021)

If this question has been asked I apologies. I searched and could not find any suggestions.
Im looking for a budget fish finder, GPS depth finder for our 15' skiff. We currently have a Garman and its super outdated. This boat will be used primarily out of Carrabelle Florida running the shallows and also will be used at the lake. Wife has already given me the thumbs up to purchase a larger boat this fall when deals can be found, but we will still keep this boat and pass it down to my son in a couple years so I would like for this new one to be reliable. Room on the dash is also limited.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I have a Simirad Cruise model. They come in 5, 7, or 9 inch.

if you wait and watch you can get the small one on sale at We$t Marine for around 350.00


----------



## Bugout1 (Jul 5, 2021)

Best I could find that one after shipping was around $450. What makes that unit a good deal or quality? I was looking at the Humminbird Helix 5.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

It works
It’s cheap
Comes with trans
If it breaks.... no big deal. 
We$t marine should put it on sale around Labor Day.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

If you want GPS only look for chartplotters without the transducer; I know I’ve seen some Lowrance units sold that way ay a significant savings. Guessing the other brands do so also.


----------



## Bugout1 (Jul 5, 2021)

Id prefer to have one with a transducer.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Try a Lowrance hook 5 maybe there in your budget


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Humminbird-Helix-5-G2-Chirp-Fishfinder-with-GPS-410210-1/54876747?athcpid=54876747&athpgid=athenaItemPage&athcgid=null&athznid=PWVUB&athieid=v0&athstid=CS004&athguid=d5929f6d-007-17af3f82414ddd&athancid=null&athena=true


----------



## Bugout1 (Jul 5, 2021)

permitchaser said:


> Try a Lowrance hook 5 maybe there in your budget


$199-$249, thats a great price - Im assuming you have used one before? What do you like about it?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Bugout1 said:


> $199-$249, thats a great price - Im assuming you have used one before? What do you like about it?


they where fine just make sure you connect it to a 12v battery not the engine battery. I think while engine is running it pushes more volts through the battery


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

PM sent


----------



## Reed Wilson (Aug 9, 2020)

Bugout1 said:


> If this question has been asked I apologies. I searched and could not find any suggestions.
> Im looking for a budget fish finder, GPS depth finder for our 15' skiff. We currently have a Garman and its super outdated. This boat will be used primarily out of Carrabelle Florida running the shallows and also will be used at the lake. Wife has already given me the thumbs up to purchase a larger boat this fall when deals can be found, but we will still keep this boat and pass it down to my son in a couple years so I would like for this new one to be reliable. Room on the dash is also limited.


You are facing two issues. One, the lack of space. Two, you might need two different charts depending on the lake that you’re planning on going to. Check to see if the charts include the areas you will be in, and then look for size. Different mounts and configurations can help with the size.


----------



## Bugout1 (Jul 5, 2021)

Reed Wilson said:


> You are facing two issues. One, the lack of space. Two, you might need two different charts depending on the lake that you’re planning on going to. Check to see if the charts include the areas you will be in, and then look for size. Different mounts and configurations can help with the size.


The lake I'm not to worried about. I know it like the back of my hand. I really just need depth and fish finder for that. Yeah size / space with functions and not cluttered is a main concern. I could shift my compass and vhf antenna but I hate holes and it would get crowded. I looked at a couple units that are more vertical like the Garman Striker 4 and I wouldn't need to move stuff around but the screen looks small. I'll probably end up getting a 7" and just shifting things and having it a little tight on the dash


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I have been running a Hook 7 that I bought used on here. No issues besides the depth finder stopped reading correctly on the last trip, but it may be related to my kids messing with it. 

I’m in the panhandle and plot tracks by either following the oyster boats or using the satellite map on my phone to avoid oyster bars. Once you have a safe line to run the info on the chart is irrelevant, so I don’t see much benefit in buying the Navionics type software.

Either go all the way with a powerful unit and FMT, or go basic and stay on known safe paths when you’re running wide open in shallows.


----------



## RoosterTom (Aug 9, 2020)

I have run a Lowrance Hook 7 since my Lowrance Elite 5 was stolen; these seem to go on sale from time to time at various places - I got mine from BASS. The 7" size makes a huge difference and I would suggest that. I have mine mounted on a RAM mount that gives you a lot of viewable flexibility in the skiff. I run the smaller transducer (without Sidescan) and have been pleased with that decision (less $ and a smaller more durable transducer). I run mine of a small 12V battery that I got at Batteries Plus - had heard years ago to not hook up to Starting Batters as too many volts pulses thru the FF. Also have read that running off the trolling motor battery can sometimes cause interference. Good Luck!


----------

